

Show HN: Invite to try fiesta.cc - effortless mailing lists - mdirolf
https://fiesta.cc/?i=1&s=1drW1z%7CdXHybwS-czt8LYsWHcyBIoHupps

======
sucuri2
Sounds a good concept. Can anyone send email to the created list or just the
initial members? What if the list is already created / used by other people?

~~~
mdirolf
Only members of the list can send an email to the list - since the list names
are tied to the sender's address you don't need to worry about uniqueness (ie.
my family@fiesta.cc is different than your family@fiesta.cc)

~~~
perlgeek
One more thing... what happens if I'm part of two different family@fiesta.cc
lists? :-)

~~~
mdirolf
when somebody tries to add you to the second one it'll be automatically
renamed (just for you, not for everybody else) to family1@fiesta.cc - you can
then go into the web UI and rename both however you want!

~~~
perlgeek
Now I'm thoroughly impressed, thanks

------
perlgeek
Mailing list systems are complicated for a reason: the signup process where
you have to send a confirmation mail is there to prevent users from unsolicted
mails.

How are you going to solve the problem of unsolicted mail deployed through
these autovivified mailing lists?

~~~
mdirolf
We've got some basic spam prevention already in place with some more advanced
ideas being implemented soon.

You're right though, if all else fails the welcome email will just end up
having an opt-in link.

------
vibragiel
There seems to be a problem with the encoding:

Hi, =?ISO-8859-1?Q?Gabriel_Rodr=EDguez_Alberich?=! Choose a password to use
for fiesta.cc:

~~~
mdirolf
oops, thought that was handled properly. fixing now (if you don't want to wait
you can change your name from the "Dashboard" page). Thanks for the heads up!

------
Rygu
I love the simple landing page. The only thing I'd change are the screenshots.
If you add a highlight to the CC textfield for example, it'd more quickly
illustrate the point. Centering the object doesn't really put enough focus on
it.

Also, you could put more context in the example. Like saying it's for birthday
party or for vacation photo's (like Apple does).

~~~
mdirolf
Thanks! I think those are both great suggestions - I'll see what I can do.

Suggestions like that are really helpful as I am definitely not a designer
(IADNAD).

------
alx
Thanks for this, we used librelist.com to create our ML last months, but it
was too opened (archives on google, anyone could join) for some people.

<https://fiesta.cc/about> do you use mongodb in the backend?

If so, could you give us more technical details about how you connect your
mail server to the DB?

~~~
mdirolf
Yeah, the other nice thing about this compared to librelist is that you can
use any list name you want without worrying about conflicts (since lists are
tied to the sender's address).

Yup, using MongoDB to store everything. I will definitely be doing a post
discussing the architecture, etc. Follow @mdirolf or @fiesta and you'll see it
when it pops up.

The short answer, though, is that I'm running a 3 node replica set. Each
mailserver (right now there are 2) is running on one of those nodes.

~~~
jmathai
>> Yeah, the other nice thing about this compared to librelist is that you can
use any list name you want without worrying about conflicts (since lists are
tied to the sender's address).

And that's how clever software is built.

------
mmelin
Looks great! I think you should rework the testimonials on the site. I don't
think your target audience will recognize a Twitter username.

A feature request would be a link to see the full history of the email list.
Would be great to be able to add another person down the line and them being
able to read up on what topics have already been discussed.

~~~
mdirolf
Thanks! Yeah I just added the testimonials this morning so they definitely can
be spruced up I think :)

Archiving is definitely in the works. It'll be opt-in, per list, that way we
still never save any emails by default.

------
mdirolf
I'll be around here to answer any questions about fiesta. Any feedback would
be greatly appreciated!

------
petervandijck
Awesome concept. It was about time someone innovated on the mailing list
concept.

------
bobbywilson0
I like how simple this is, but I find the branding a bit off. Nothing is
memorable about fiesta.cc, and a .cc domain tells me you may not be serious
enough about your business to invest in a better domain.

~~~
mdirolf
Thanks for the feedback! I was thinking of .cc as a feature, designed to evoke
the act of CC'ing an address to create a list. Wasn't a decision made due to
lack of seriousness or to cut costs, but maybe still needs rethinking if the
CC connection isn't obvious...

~~~
bobbywilson0
You certainly have thought about that. It does make sense when you write it. I
think with the right treatment you can shape your brand effectively. I think
the .cc tld is still obscure enough that you could shape it to mean email
'cc'.

------
nbashaw
Is there a UI that I can use to edit the lists? The whole plustag thing seems
tedious.

~~~
mdirolf
Yeah the plustag thing is really the advanced UI - if you click "List Members"
on the bottom of any emails you get from fiesta (including the welcome email),
you'll see the web UI.

------
hnfwerr
How do you plan to make money? Annoying ads in the emails or some other idea?

~~~
mdirolf
In the short term, I don't :P. I have some long term ideas, ideally keeping it
ad-free forever.

~~~
measure2xcut1x
Also would be useful for business if I could "private label" the service to
work on my own domain name (or sub domain) simply by adding a fiesta.cc mx
record to my dns.

~~~
mdirolf
this is exactly one of the ideas that I want to pursue!

------
tsycho
Off-topic, but your roommate is my colleague.....all the best :)

~~~
mdirolf
oh awesome! he is a great guy

------
ladon86
Great idea, very simple and instantly cross-platform.

~~~
mdirolf
thanks!

------
u48998
Isn't this what Posterous supposedly does? In relation to Yahoo/Google groups,
where does list archives go?

~~~
mdirolf
the defining feature of fiesta.cc (as opposed to posterous, etc) is that list
names don't have to be unique - so anybody can make a new list called
"family@fiesta.cc" without worrying about registering the name or running into
collisions.

Right now messages aren't saved at all (for privacy reasons). In the future
there will be optional (opt-in) archiving like yahoo/google groups has.

~~~
u48998
Okay thanks. It seems like an interesting concept, something that should be
native to Email perhaps. However, outside of this thread, if I visit your site
(as an average user), the concept of how it works doesn't seem easy right
away. I'll have to play/test to figure it out.

